# 8n front spindle and bearing rebuild



## Puck Head (Jul 8, 2006)

I tore down the spindles and bearings on my 1951 8n. Have a couple of questions. How do the upper seals go in? Grooved side down? Up? Which way does the lower spindle bearing go in? I am thinking that the sealed side goes down with the open side going up into the spindle housing but wanted to check with you folks. Finally, where can I get a set of bearing buddys for the hubs? Thanks folks, in advance, for all your great help. The bushings were tight and don't need replacing.


----------

